# Building a Business & Family around CNC Router Tables



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

I just had the great fortune to interview Emmy award winning Videographer Sean Fairburn, about how he and his family work together using CNC Router Tables to create his business. 

Sean is the only Marine ever to receive an Emmy award for combat photography. He is also a big time Router user (manual and CNC). 

I hope you like it. 

CNCRT10: Building a Business & Family Around CNC Router Tables | CNC Router Tips Podcast


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

fascinating, well done, inspiring


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks for this, Bill. I'll give it a listen this evening.


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Neat, makes me want a CNC. (and a 3D printer)


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Job well done Bill.


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks guys.


----------

